# Left 4 Dead Freezes then shuts down?!?!?



## Snydes_33 (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok, so when I start playing everything goes fine. I get some lag spikes but so do others in my party(I play verses mode). Then all of the sudden the game will freeze, start making a repeating sound(I'm assuming it was the action I was doing during game play), then It will blackscreen and i get a window saying left4dead.exe has shut down unexpectedly and it gives me the options to send report or don't report. Any ideas what this could be? Computer and not game problems perhaps?


----------



## af3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Please tell us more about your computer.

- CPU?
- RAM?
- VIDEO?
- POWER SOURCE?

What is Windows Vista Eternity 2009?


----------

